# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  my take on the arnold....

## bigkev

got the new flex today with the photo report from the arnold. this is my take. what do you guys think about the line up?

cutler- he is huge, but from the rear he is lacking in a major way. awesome from the front though. he reminds me of nasser from the mid 90's. no back definition at all.

cormier- looked great, but next to mamoth cutler, he appeared small. he has been the best he will ever be. but i still like his physique alot.

dexter jackson- to small.

lee preist- his back has inproved 100%. the guy is a freak, and was in awesome shape. just to short and assimetrical to do any real damage at the O.

haddar- nothing special at all.

levrone- i can sum his showing up in one word. pathetic.

dennis james- more of the same. he looks awesome precontest, but loses his edge come show time. his lats sit to high, and that throws his symetry off.

i wasnt there so i cant say 100% how they looked, but from the pics, thats my assessment.

----------


## ibiza69

i totally agree with you on the haddar thing, he's hard and ripped as hell but absolutely on size. lee was awsome but he stil needs to improve his hams and lower back to compete with the best of em. jay is a freak, and i agree with you on the back thing also, he has great width but absoltely no thickness. :Devil Grin:

----------


## silverfox

I have only see net pics, but I agree too. Culter i can feel more, as i have same problems in getting really detailed, "thin skin" look, and that is why he will never beat coleman, no matter how big his gut gets. Lee Priest, is a gentic freak, how anyone can have thier wieght change that much and come in that tight blows my mind, i don't care how many drugs he has access to. Cormier and levone and Flex for that matter relay too much on their gentics and not enough on hard work. This year 0 and arnold were gifts for levone... shame really it shouldn't have even been top 8.

----------


## jersey juice

Cormeir & Priest I think looked the best. Priest just because he's so unpredictable as to what he will look like. I think Cormier has an awesome build, but he will NEVER be at Coleman's level or Cutler's for that matter.

----------


## bigkev

cutler is definately a big boy. but, he is far from ronnies level. plus, doing the arnold this year puts him in the same predicament ronnie was in last year.

----------


## wannabe

to be honest i think they gave that to cutler because of the olympia hype. i think cutler was bigger but cormier definitly was more refined and symmetrical. and to say cutler won the symmetry round yeah whatever. ronnie is the man and will be the man as long as he likes. only to people i think can beat him and that's flex at his or cormier and ronnie will have to be off for this to happen. as for the others i'm with you kev same old thing. levrone's legs dissappeared he absolutely looked like crap. he better stick to singing if that's what he wants.

----------


## Kid Shred

I can't believe your dissin' Ahmed Hadir (spelling), I think the guy is one of the Hardest out there. I'd give up all my future cycles to look like that.(Sinister Grin) :Afro:

----------


## bigkev

not saying haddar looked bad, just that he will need alot more size to be competitive at the olympia. the guy looked good for sure.

i still cant get over levrone looking so horrible. jesus...

cormier was in alot better shape, and his back detail is awesome. he just gave up to much size. the arnold will be televised at the end of may on physical tv, so we will get a better idea of what was what.

----------


## wannabe

especially the one where he was standing in the line up and i'm telling you from his waist to his legs it looks like he had no leg flair what so ever.

----------


## mando

i've always said cutler is nothing special .... he has ron on abs,calves only....on all other parts , chest , back , delts , arms , legs... ronnie is too too big n cut !! even if u look at jay's waist from the front it is much wider than ron's , what about jays upper chest ? its shallow n weak , no back definition infact orville burke n even top prince beat jay on the back double bicep , all in all , ron is gonna prove everyone wrong !! ..... jay MAY win the mr'o' in afew years.......

----------


## Capital X

Gentlemen,

As one who attended the show I can say that the pictures do provide accurate feedback on the competitors condition. I would also like to add:

Jay: Was awesome! I like his phisique, I like his style and he carries himself well on stage. His routine was much better than the Olyimpia.

Cormier - His back was well detailed. More so than Jay. I was concerned that whis fator alone could work against Jay and put Chris slightly ahead of him.

Dexter - He was small but I think if he tries to put put on too much size his waist will start to buldge on the side. (it has already started to do so).

Lee- I have always been a huge Lee fan and you are all right in saying he has to do something about the lower back and hams.

Ahmed- I think you have to look at his progess from when he cam on the scene at his fisrt Olympia to now.....huge improvement. Give him some time I think you all will be surprised by this up and coming star.

Capital X

----------


## Kid Shred

You're right about Levrone.WTF was he thinkin'??!!! I saw him guest pose in august 2001 and he was a solid 240.

----------


## WTC

I think Cormier was better looking than Cutler. That was a move by the IBBF judges to set up a showdown at the Olympia. Cormier was smaller, but more symetrical. 

His back, chest and midsection were the best, while his legs were pretty good (never gonna be as good as Cutlers, that is his best part). 

As for the rest:

The blade was cut as usual

Priest was awsome, but 5'4 is not impressive.

Levrone's legs were bad.

Quincy taylor and MArtinez were both looking good.

Finally, I feel bad for Nassar, he is old and starting to get saggy. He will never again be able to compete with all of these guys.

----------


## elite01

if Ahmed Haidar packs on some size he can do some serious damage. gotta watchout for this dude at the O.

----------

